# Bodyshop recommendations in fife



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys, looking to get some rust sorted on the car. Both rear arches have rust on them. One side may possibly need to be cut out and new metal welded in and sprayed etc. Also a couple of other bits of rust here and there and a bit of laquer peel above passenger side door. I'm from Kirkcaldy so local would be good or I don't mind travelling a few extra miles to other places in Fife. What have you got? Thanks, Rav


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

take it the coupes getting its rust done?


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Would be good to know this too for future reference (although hopefully I'll never need it!)


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Burgoynes...

http://www.yell.com/b/E+Burgoyne+and+Sons-Garage+Services-Falkirk-FK28PN-574077/index.html

Tell them Kevin from Protek sent you. They'll look after you.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

mick1985 said:


> take it the coupes getting its rust done?


Indeed it is. 

Cheers Gally. It's a but out the way. I'm gonna try finding someone a bit more local.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ah sorry mate i'm not from through that way really. Not sure of the area!

Good luck, a good bodyshop is hard to find these days!


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

mcdonalds in halbeath(used to be out at crossgates) is top notch, painted various motors for me and my dad over the years,


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Cheers. Tried looking on the net but no luck. Have they got a website you know of? Or any contact information? Thanks


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

mcdonalds no website but i would personally vouch for his work, and his aftercare is superb, 

no is 01383 725333


----------



## Grant G101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Speak to George at Paint Tec Scotland... very close to you in Markinch... 07734 313549..


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Stuart Moncrieff in Windygates is superb

Just had the front end of mine done and the finish is superb


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Cheers people. Will try a couple of those places.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Got a little update. There is a guy in Kirkcaldy just a couple of miles from me that I went to see. He said he can sort out the rust on my car on the rear arches by welding new metal into it, take off all the other light rust along the sides of the car and sort out my laqueer peel. He said he will respray both sides of the car all for £450 which I thought was pretty good and he said for an extra £150 he will respray my whole car. I am tempted I must say. Will have to hold off a bit longer though so I can get the money together.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Ravinder said:


> Got a little update. There is a guy in Kirkcaldy just a couple of miles from me that I went to see. He said he can sort out the rust on my car on the rear arches by welding new metal into it, take off all the other light rust along the sides of the car and sort out my laqueer peel. He said he will respray both sides of the car all for £450 which I thought was pretty good and he said for an extra £150 he will respray my whole car. I am tempted I must say. Will have to hold off a bit longer though so I can get the money together.


Have you seen any of this guys work?

Dont get me wrong he could be good but seems pretty cheap


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

What' the name of the guy?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't remember what the place is called lol. You from Kirkcaldy? It's on Victoria Road. Next to Charlie reid travel shop at the traffic lights. I have heard of a couple of guys that have used him and have been quite pleased with his work. I'm gonna go up there again soon as the guy is gonna hopefully fix my blow on my exhaust and at the same time I will get a chance to look at some of his work. When I went there he was doing some major work on a guys Cosworth Sierra.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Ah right yeah, I know where you mean. Didn't he specialise in Beetles?

Let us know how you get on :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Beetles? I've no idea tbh. I will keep you all up to date. I did ask him why he is cheap and he just said that he wants business and customers all the time. He reckons the prices he charges are more realistic and he gets customers all over places coming to him. I'll have some look at his work.


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

It is not the beetle guy,he must be retired by now.
My mate used the guy your talking about, is it not kingdom coach works?, for a saxo. Someone had bounced a brick off his roof! Filled the ding and repainted. I knew where the damage was and i couldn't see it when i was being picky!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a feeling it is not Kingdom coachworks. I think that is just across the road.


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Got work done by Rab Skene, he's next to the recycling plant in Methil. Was very happy with the work. Got same as you, wheel arches (x4) and a weld patch done, including front bumper respray. Very reasonable price too.Yell page here


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

Speak to Phil Christie at Autotech in Kirriemuir. I know it's a bit of a drive but this guys work is spot on and he is as straight as a die. 

I've had 4-5 bits of work carried out by him and every time he delivers what he promises at the price quoted. 

The only thing I will say is he WILL NOT mask things up and prefers to strip them out which might add to the cost compared to the guys who mask things like headlights etc.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Ravinder, did you ever get any work done?

If so how would you rate it?

I've got a new car arriving next month and want to get the grille surround colour coded so recommendations would be good :thumb:


----------

